# Revenue Codes-Are acceptable revenue



## stephie2091 (Nov 11, 2014)

Are acceptable revenue codes decided by the insurance company? We keep getting rev code 0914 and 0915 automatically returned by Aetna for individual and group therapy services. They keep saying it is due to the fact that we have the patient in a detox/rehab facility (in-patient) and that 0914 and 0915 are for out patient use only. Is this all across the board for insurance companies? Can they even deny these charges? I haven't been able to find any place that says that 0914 and 0915 are ONLY for outpatient. I can't think of any other rec codes to use other than a 0919 Thanks in advance for any comments/ideas!


----------



## donnaacampbell@yahoo.com (Nov 13, 2014)

*Wrong code*

126-detox
128-rehab
1002-residential

These are right for substance abuse trust me.


----------



## jnabiullina (Nov 17, 2014)

donnaacampbell@yahoo.com said:


> 126-detox
> 128-rehab
> 1002-residential
> 
> These are right for substance abuse trust me.



I agree with Donna, 0914 is for outpatient detox facilities only (like MSOW)


----------



## Stanley52# (Apr 3, 2015)

*revenue codes*

I am working with revenue codes and I know that we will be using 128 and 1002 as we are a Residential Rehabilitation Center (AODE).  I have run across the revenue codes 914 and 915 and I realize these codes are outpatient only.  My question is are there any revenue codes for inpatient counseling.  

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cpeterson1010 (Aug 19, 2020)

Trying to bill code H0004 with revenue code 0914 and is being rejected. Any idea why?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Aug 20, 2020)

cpeterson1010 said:


> Trying to bill code H0004 with revenue code 0914 and is being rejected. Any idea why?



More information is necessary, I think.  What type of facility is billing?  Inpatient or outpatient?  What type of provider? What type of diagnosis?  Who are you billing?


----------



## sls314 (Aug 23, 2020)

cpeterson1010 said:


> Trying to bill code H0004 with revenue code 0914 and is being rejected. Any idea why?



Is it rejecting for the revenue code/HCPC combination or some other reason?   (For example, in my state, that code would require a modifier to bill Medicaid.)

What is the exact denial that you're being given and what payer is it?


----------

